
Lawrence Lessig Presidential Campaign:  REPORT OF RECEIPTS AND DISBURSEMENTS - blazespin
http://docquery.fec.gov/pres/2015/Q3/C00583146.html
======
blazespin
In particular,
[http://docquery.fec.gov/pres/2015/Q3/C00583146/B_PURPOSE_C00...](http://docquery.fec.gov/pres/2015/Q3/C00583146/B_PURPOSE_C00583146.html)

------
lwhalen
Credit-card processing fees are the 5th biggest expense? Great googly moogly,
I'm in the wrong business...

